# IBS diet helped with cholesterol and triglycerides



## notaloneanymore (Mar 29, 2011)

Since the onset of my IBS problems I have had to change my diet significantly. I eat low fat, no dairy, lactose free skim milk, no wheat and some fruits and veggies. I just got a report back from the doctor with the results and my cholesterol and trigs have gone down. I still get flare-ups of IBS but not as many. If I do happen to eat anything really fatty or certain veggies and fruits I pay for it. Veggies I can eat are green beans, cooked carrots, peas, cooked celery and steamed cauliflower. The fruit that gives me problems are bananas and oranges I'm glad that this life-style change has helped. I thought I would have a problem getting use to the diet but I have grown use to it. I hope my post gives others some inspiration as to the benefits of diet change. Like I said my IBS is still there but not half as bad and the foods are obviously more healthy. Keep trying and remember good diets help more than just one thing.


----------

